# Follow up ?: What style of tackle box do YOU prefer & why?



## BloodStone

*The newer big Bag style, the older plastic multi-tray style that unfolds when you open it, or the plastic style box with the 3-4 various removable Plano 360 style trays & separate spinner bait box?* Just curious. Just might give me some inspiration to come up with my own unique configuration. :-k Thanks in advance


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: I carry a plano soft bag with four boxes. Then I carry one seperate box for spinnerbaits, chatterbaits, and buzzbaits.


----------



## Brine

I've used this one for about 7 years now.







It holds 5 plano boxes, with plenty of zipper storage. I like it because I can use the should strap and have my two hands free for carrying something else.


----------



## dyeguy1212

I got a huge bag made by berkley on sale at BPS last summer. I can;t find it online anywhere, but I love it! Has a built in light for night fishing, side cooler, bait binder, and a rain cover. If I ever find them again, I'll buy a back up for sure.


----------



## Truckmechanic

I used to carry the Okachobee Fats bag from walmart..It held like 8 3700's. Plus had pockets everywhere. Once I got it full of tackle it was way to heavy to carry. I have since downsized to a new Plano soft sided tackle bag that only holds 4 3700's but I don't use them. I buy smaller boxes and seperate my stuff out. I will try to take pics and post here in a little while. It is working out the best. I also carry a seperate box just for spinnerbaits/buzzbaits. It is just a BPS spinnerbait box. I tried a Browning spinnerbait binder and didn't like it.


----------



## Captain Ahab

I use a back pack that is converted into a tackle bag - especially when NOT boat fishing. On the little boat - a few Tupperware type plastic boxes. One with soft plastics and one with other stuff plus a small plano tackle bag for assorted tackle (not lures) pliers, leader etc.

On the big boat - it has built in tackle storage :mrgreen:


----------



## Truckmechanic

Here is the one I used to carry, I use it now as kind of a "warehouse"..I keep all my extras in it then I refill my current smaller one when I need to.





This is the one I carry now and how it is set up.


----------



## Froggy

I have the exact same as you truckmechanic, just switched this year from many different sizes hard boxes, I also have a waistbelt pouch when I am out there trout fishing in the big woods.


----------



## dixie_boysles

I like the soft bags. I carry a BPS Qualiefier 370 like the red one above, only mine camoflauged. It holds 6 trays and It is VERY durable! I lke them because they are easy to carry on your shoulder and seem to fold a alot of stuff!


----------



## Troutman3000

I like the soft bags too, but I still use my Dad's old tackle box. You can see it in the bottom right corner. Feel like I got a piece of him with me when I go fishing.


----------



## BloodStone

Truckmechanic said:


> Here is the one I used to carry, I use it now as kind of a "warehouse"..I keep all my extras in it then I refill my current smaller one when I need to.



Interesting that no one really goes with hard plastc boxes/cases anymore. Are the bags really THAT much better?
Here are the ones I am currently contemplating buying (the Plano sells at WallyWorld for roughly $43.00).

https://www.cabelas.com/p-0017448015656a.shtml OR..
https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/...ct&cmCat=Related_IPL_016529&id=0030339119818a


----------



## Nevillizer

"Interesting that no one really goes with hard plastc boxes/cases anymore. Are the bags really THAT much better?"
I still use he old plano style hardcase open chest style. It opens up and there it all is. Since I minimumly fish five lures it fits my needsjust fine. On a sperate note, my fishing partner has a bad habbit of leaveing it unlatched. Nothing is more disturbing then grabbing the handle to pick it up and you dump it it out inside itslef. :twisted: I've just about got him broke from that habbit.


----------



## whj812

Im a fan of the Tackle Bags. I can stuff my gear and most anything at all inside and be set for the day!!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

Ive got a bag w/ 5 box's in it. I need a big'r one, got 2 spinner box's with no where's to fit. usually leave um on the boat and kick myself in the butt when im fishing on somebody elses boat and realize i forgot to bring um


----------



## Specknreds

I have had a lot of trouble with all my tackle getting ruined. Don't forget I fish saltwater. For some reason or another my tackle would get wet, ruining eveything I had. I also may be on 2-3 different boats each weekend so I need to have everything with me. I saw these Bass Pro boat bags on sale one time and they have solved all of my problems. It is waterproof/resistant. I added 5 utility boxes and still have room for my rain gear, gps, camera, TP (you never know), and just about anything you would want to carry including lunch and snacks.


----------



## Ictalurus

Troutman3000 said:


> I still use my Dad's old tackle box. You can see it in the bottom right corner. Feel like I got a piece of him with me when I go fishing.



I also use my dad's old hard plastic tackle box, reminds me of good times fishing with him. Plus, it holds all of my stringers, pliers, bobbers, etc...


----------



## cavman138

Brine said:


> I've used this one for about 7 years now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It holds 5 plano boxes, with plenty of zipper storage. I like it because I can use the should strap and have my two hands free for carrying something else.




gotta agree that this bag is great


----------



## Waterwings

Our Walmart did a refit of the fishing dept last year, and for whatever reason, they have stopped carrying all of the bigger soft-side tackle bags. They mainly carry the hard plastic type now, and just a few really small soft bags.


----------



## Waterwings

Specknreds said:


> ...I saw these Bass Pro boat bags on sale one time and they have solved all of my problems. It is waterproof/resistant. I added 5 utility boxes and still have room for my rain gear, gps, camera, TP (you never know), and just about anything you would want to carry including lunch and snacks.




I have the small-size version of that bag (BPS Boat Bag - yellow in color, w/o the top bungee cords), and I use it to store an additional pfd and extra plastic baits at the moment. They're built pretty sturdy!


----------



## jasper60103

Good thread. I just can't seem to break the habit of the old classic multi-tray tackle box, but I do like how organized 
the tackle bags are, and your tackle won't fall out the compartments if tipped over.


----------



## BaitCaster

I have this one from Cabelas. It holds 8 large Plano boxes and three smaller ones. I tried switching to a hard box, but came back to this. I like the flexibility of being able to swap out boxes for different species, styles etc. It also holds way more tackle than any other hard box I have ever seen (for all us tackle junkies)!




I also recently bought one of theses Columbia PFG duffle bags. 

https://www.columbia.com/Bullshark%E2%84%A2-Duffel---L/UU9711,default,pd.html

The original intent was to use it for rain gear, camera, sweater, snacks etc., but when I got it home I discovered that it is also sized to fit the large Plano boxes as well, so I can throw a couple of Plano boxes and all my other gear into one bag for a day on the water.


----------



## Brine

The big thing for me was the amount of bank fishing I still do. Not having to dedicate one hand to carrying the tackle is a big plus for me. If I was only bank fishing, I'd really like the backpack style.


----------



## BaitCaster

Nevillizer said:


> "Interesting that no one really goes with hard plastc boxes/cases anymore. Are the bags really THAT much better?"
> I still use he old plano style hardcase open chest style. It opens up and there it all is. Since I minimumly fish five lures it fits my needsjust fine. On a sperate note, my fishing partner has a bad habbit of leaveing it unlatched. Nothing is more disturbing then grabbing the handle to pick it up and you dump it it out inside itslef. :twisted: I've just about got him broke from that habbit.




That happened to me all the time last year, and one of the reasons I went back to the bag!


----------



## jasper60103

Troutman3000 said:


> I like the soft bags too, but I still use my Dad's old tackle box. You can see it in the bottom right corner. Feel like I got a piece of him with me when I go fishing.



Yea, I know what you mean. I have one of my Dad's old fishing reels. One of my favorites. They don't make them anymore. I'm going fishing with Dad in a few weeks. I'm gonna see if I can talk him out of one of his tackle boxes.


----------



## fender66

I use the same bag as BaitCaster from Cabella's. Holds all my 3700 series boxes and some other gear too. Can easily carry it to another boat or in the house to re-organize if I need to. My plastics all go in a couple plastic boxes that I got from WalMart withlLocking handles and they stack. I leave them right under my steering console for when I want to fish plastics. Both are organized into different categories so I can find what I want quickly. If I'm fishing plastics from someone else's boat or from shore....I have a zippered bag that I put a selected assortment in for easy carrying.


----------



## bearsphan3.14

I have a Plano bag that holds 4 3700s. I mark the end of the box facing up with what is in it. I love this bag. It fits a ton of stuff with the 2 side pockets and large front pocket. I just switch out the boxes for different applications. Not to much, almost never to little


----------



## arkansasnative

I use a BPS backpack style tackle bag... this year model is blue and orange but the one I bought last year is black and gray. It will hold 8 small boxes or 5 large and has alot of pockets and sleeves... the only thing I don't like is that I don't have anywhere for my plastics ( I carry alot of em!). I like to walk back to small ponds that people don't know about or don't fish alot so the backpack style makes this much easier on me!


----------



## bcbouy

i've been using my fly fishing vest for the last few years.it has too many pockets,and i take forever to find something. this year i think i'm getting a plano box. that black/grey one would go nice in my boat


----------



## rusty.hook

I down sized from approx. 3 or 4 tackle boxes to about 12 plastic boxes from Flambeau or Plano size 9" X 14" depending on the price at the time I bought them. I now leave them in my boat under the boatport/carport I built beside my house in the built in tackle/storage box in my boat. My boatport has locked doors on both ends and is totally enclosed. The rest of the lures are in boxes on shelves and I just replenish from those other boxes.


----------



## jixer

I just made the change from a three foldout tray hard case, to a four tray soft case. For the fishing I do the hard case takes to much room on the boat, I always have to move things to get a open, level spot for it to fold out. The soft side opens in the space it sits in, and all the trays are labeled and organized for the type of lure, for bank fishing The shoulder strap is great. Plus all my stuff fits in it with room to spare, so now I can buy more lures.


----------



## BassAddict

I'm on foot patrol 95% of the time so a back pack with a few plaino boxes is ideal for stuff with treble hooks, and extra worms get carried in a worm binder. For the stuff that's needed the fastest (like baits, hooks, snaps, pliers) I keep a few of in the very front pocket so I'm not rifling through the bag every time I need something


----------



## crazymanme2

I have a couple sizes of this box.

It's called a Special Mate.For its size it holds the most baits for me


----------



## cali27

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTY6cDqkc8eMZQ4aSFd2wrUU4-Rjjo3pgBQnvkLGq1nWex-6vIKIw

This is mine. I've got all I need and more in it. 

Like the soft bags more because everything feels more organized and compact than the hard boxes.


----------



## lswoody

I use a little of all of it as you can see in the pics. I have another small box that I use for catfishing that is not in the pic. My son and daughter have their own tackle box too.


----------



## BaitCaster

In addition to my Cabela's Magnum Bag I also use this Plano Bill Dance tackle box, but strictly for my salmon/steelhead tackle.


----------



## fender66

cali27 said:


> https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTY6cDqkc8eMZQ4aSFd2wrUU4-Rjjo3pgBQnvkLGq1nWex-6vIKIw
> 
> This is mine. I've got all I need and more in it.
> 
> Like the soft bags more because everything feels more organized and compact than the hard boxes.



I bought this bag on clearance just before Christmas last year. I use it as luggage for my clothes. Works very well and I can get close to a weeks worth of clothes in it. It seems to be built very well too.


----------



## Jasonalex84

I've got a bag style box that I take with me If I'm going somewhere that requires me to walk in. It's lighter and i can just throw the strap over my shoulder. It does make walking several miles (through the woods, up and down bluffs, through semi-dried up creek beds) a lot easier. But I have several bigger tackle boxes for everything else. I like the big fold-open tray style, like my granddady always had. I can put everything in those things and they seem to be more durable. I wish I had a dollar for every "stowaway" or "utility storage box" that I've shattered into a million pieces. Plus it seems to take longer to get out the stowaways and find what bait im looking for, then get it out and put it on, then put the stowaway back so I don't step on it. Where with the tray I can just open, pull out bait, then close. Simple, durable, and fast.


----------



## FishyItch

I just recently upgraded from an older Plano Guide Series with three removable 3700's to a Plano Fishouflage bag very similar to this one...







Not only is it fishouflage, which is sweet, but I got it at Wal-Mart for $30 and it included 4 3700's plastic boxes. Each of those goes for about $6 so really the bag was only $6 itself! And the best part, I've got more room so now I can buy more stuff!


----------



## FishingCop

Well, since Plano Molding is only 30 miles away, I have mostly all Plano boxes/bags/plastic trays, etc. I do have a couple Cabela's soft bags that I bought on clearance really cheap ( like $6 for a $35 bag).

Now, what wasn't said was that Plano has an outlet store at their plant where everything is about 50-80% off. My main box is the 737, which I paid $21 for : https://www.planomolding.com/fishing/fishing-products/ at the time, they were $50 at Bass Pro or Cabela's.

The 737 is my main big box for lures, spinners and misc. I have soft bags for jigs and plastics and small plastic case for crappie stuff and another for live bait set ups - Lindy's, drop shots, Carolina's jig & minnow, crawler rigs, etc.

I also have a small bag which holds three plastic boxes which have an assortment of stuff that I take for short shore fishing trips to various lakes/rivers for the 1-3 hour mornings/afternoons. Usually throw that in a 5 gal bucket along with two rods, stringer, pliers, fish gloves, etc., pick up the bucket and I'm good to go


----------



## arkansasnative

FishyItch said:


> I just recently upgraded from an older Plano Guide Series with three removable 3700's to a Plano Fishouflage bag very similar to this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is it fishouflage, which is sweet, but I got it at Wal-Mart for $30 and it included 4 3700's plastic boxes. Each of those goes for about $6 so really the bag was only $6 itself! And the best part, I've got more room so now I can buy more stuff!



My girlfriend just got me one of these for my birthday and i like it but im probably just going to remove the plastic boxes and use the whole thing to carry all of my soft plastics and keep everything else in my BPS backpack.


----------



## FishyItch

arkansasnative said:


> FishyItch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just recently upgraded from an older Plano Guide Series with three removable 3700's to a Plano Fishouflage bag very similar to this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is it fishouflage, which is sweet, but I got it at Wal-Mart for $30 and it included 4 3700's plastic boxes. Each of those goes for about $6 so really the bag was only $6 itself! And the best part, I've got more room so now I can buy more stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girlfriend just got me one of these for my birthday and i like it but im probably just going to remove the plastic boxes and use the whole thing to carry all of my soft plastics and keep everything else in my BPS backpack.
Click to expand...


Right now I've only got 3 of the 3700's full and the fourth is empty. I don't fish a lot of plastics (but my goals is to get into this year) so I think I'm just going to re-purpose an old 3700 and try to cut out the permanent dividers and keep my plastics in that.


----------



## bassfishinh123

I keep my gear in a larger softbag by xps and bps. Hold a ton of plano style boxes. I have 3 plano and 3 falcon boxes and there is still room. This bag is great also has a rigging tray that unzips from the side and also has some room for worm bags


----------



## rnsadb1

bags all the way i have several, i have 2 that stay in the boat all the time, one of wich is like a panic bag during the local tournamnets, if i can't seem to buy a keeper i go to that bag then i have another that has a assortment of what i use for every trip, wich i can take if i go with someone!!!!!!!


----------



## BOB350RX

I STILL USE THE OLD PLASTIC BOXES I HAVE 6 OR SEVEN DIFF ONES. 1 I KEEP IN THE BOAT HAS ALL THE USUAL STUFF TERMINAL TACKEL HOOKS AND THE LATTER, THE OTHERS I HAVE SET UP TO BE SPECIES SPECIFIC, 1 FOR WALLEYE, 1 FOR BASS, ETC ETC. ALL MY SOFT PLASTICS ARE IT A SOFT SIDED COOLER, I DONT REALY TAKE EVERYTHIGN WITH ME ANYMORE JUST TOO MUCH CRAP TO HAUL AROUND


----------



## randall

I use an Artbin double deep. It is made for art supplies and I have to go to a hobby store to get them but it makes a good box for hard swimbaits because of it's size. Since swimbaits are 75% of what I carry with me it works great for me along with a smaller flat box for hooks, sinkers, etc.


----------



## gtn1994

i just use a backpack with 4 plano lure containers. i use the front pouch to hold any tools or accessories im carrying, and i put my soft plastics that are still in the bags inside of pencil holders you can get at walmart. the side pockets i use for my line and stringer. =P~


----------



## bcbouy

BaitCaster said:


> In addition to my Cabela's Magnum Bag I also use this Plano Bill Dance tackle box, but strictly for my salmon/steelhead tackle.


i have almost the same box for my steelhead/salmon gear,its a plano about 8 years old. must be a canadian thing.


----------



## 223nbecker45

I got a tactical backpack from Lapolice gear for 30 bucks and use plano boxes. I bring the boxes that I'm going to use. No use to bring the stripper and sturgeon boxes to get bass or trout. I want to get a backpack that bps use to sell from browning that was made for Plano boxes, But they don't sell them any more. My buddy has one.


----------



## centralillski

I think it really depends on what you're doing--are you fishing from a boat or from shore? Are you bait fishing or using artificial lures or both? I've been a bank fisherman until recently and found that the bigger the box I carried the less water I was covering. I don't want to carry something in one hand that keeps me from fishing as a go. I started using a backpack with several plano boxes of varying sizes and it worked really well for me. I do a lot of wading and the backpack means that I can cast and carry without too much inconvenience. The only problem I had was storing buzzbaits and big spinner baits. It was always hard to find a plano box that could store those without a tangled hassle getting them out.


----------



## benjineer

I'm about to re-try a huge Plano Guide Series box with 4 big drawers and a lot of top storage for freshwater use on my tin boat. I tried it for saltwater and decided it took up too much space. There's actually more open floor on my tin, and I probably spend less time in there on freshwater. For saltwater, I'm using 3 Plano 1349 satchels. 1 has terminal tackle/hooks/etc., 1 has inshore plastics and lures, 1 has trolling spoons/large hooks/etc. and usually stays at home. If I'm bottom fishing I only use the first one. The unused boxes are put away.


----------



## 200racing

i rock this hoss
https://www.basspro.com/XPS-Stalker-Front-Loader-Tackle-Bag/product/10208746/-1725287

the baitmonkey has it weighing 32lbs and gaining

it is so quiet in the tin i will never go back to loud solid


----------



## fender66

200racing said:


> i rock this hoss
> https://www.basspro.com/XPS-Stalker-Front-Loader-Tackle-Bag/product/10208746/-1725287
> 
> the baitmonkey has it weighing 32lbs and gaining
> 
> it is so quiet in the tin i will never go back to loud solid



I use a similar bag but by Browning. It holds 7 3700 boxes though and I'm wishing it held more. #-o


----------



## wihil

I recycled one of my old Sears gate-mouth tool bags that was lonely after I switched jobs into a soft bag. I've never had a real soft bag for fishing, so this is kind of an experiment. So far I really like it - holds 4 of the Flambeau style boxes with no problems and still leaves a big chunk for a couple smaller zipper style money bags for the soft baits and Gulp containers.

Tools fit great on the outside pockets, and the inside pockets are big enough to stuff an emergency hat/gloves into too. 

Once I figure out where I want to put all my tackle in the Flambeau cases, I think it'll work out just fine. I've got another one sitting around doing nothing also - guess I need more lures!

C


----------



## MikefromSliderG5

I have two of the bag-style tackle boxes, but I always seem to grab the old Plano hard box. I think it is just a comfort thing as that was what I grew up fishing with. I throw it in the boat or carry it with me on the shore. I do like the backpack idea-never thought of that before, and it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Quickhand

Plano 3 tray. i used a soft bag with 5 trays for years but it gets frustrating with 1 hand so i switched to a hard box and other than dumping it once, (my fault, sdidn't latch it, lol) i've found it much easier and quicker to find what i need when i need it.


----------



## Butthead

For about 5 years I used a Plano Bill Dance hard case that holds five 3600 cases, 15 or so spinnerbaits, a couple mini cases on the inside, and has a bunch of dividers on the top. When I couldn't find a replacement for it this spring I moved up to a BPS XPS Stalker soft bag that currently holds eight 3600 cases in the main compartment with a Plano FTO elite spinner bait box on top, one 3600 in each side compartment, and a Falcon FTO Hook N Sinker box in the front compartment...plus all my tools and a couple miscellaneous bags of hooks. The thing is awesome! I don't think I'll ever go back to a hard case. And when I'm going somewhere that I only need a couple specific things, I just take out those boxes I need and throw them in a small bag. I do also use a separate duffle bag for my plastics, but you never know what you're going to need that day. :mrgreen:


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

I use the soft tackle bags that use the plastic zip lock slips inserts. Its compact light weight and holds a gang of tackle in a very organized manor letting me find what I need in a hurry. But then again almost all of my fishing is from a Kayak right now as I havent joined the Tin Navy quiet yet. I am working on it tho


----------

